# Abu Dhabi work entry permit time & attested documents



## mlewis007 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi, my employer has applied for my employment visa after obtaining all the required clearances about 2 weeks back. How long it takes to get the entry permit so I can travel? 

I have not given attested certificates as yet to my employer as I was told to bring it at the time of joining. is it a must to provide attested documents for entry permit or it is required for residence visa purposes only.

Thanks in advance.


----------

